#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Regras liberar banda por horario MK 5X

## djjunioeedy

BOM GALERA É O seguinte tenho uma 433 aqui fazendo controle dos usuários via _hotspot e ppoe_ hots= ip 171.171.1.1 Ppoe= ip 171.171.2.1 se alguém tiver alguma regra que funcione agradeço que todas que peguei n funfa em ambos

----------

